# Halite Rock Salt 50lb Bags



## lawnprofrench (Nov 15, 2010)

My local salt supplier called me today and said he has 3 additional semi loads of Halite Rock Salt 50lb Bags (49 bags per skid 19 skids per truck) coming in first of the week that is not spoken for yet, the price is ugly $11.25 per bag $551.25 per skid but we have to have it. I'm taking one semi load if anyone would like there contact info just pm me.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

That's beyond horrible! You will be losing money at that rate. Why not just use ice melt at $8/bag? If you've not purchased this yet you need to do some serious shopping for nice melt and I know you'll be able to find some for much cheaper than that.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

start shopping the local stores,


----------



## lawnprofrench (Nov 15, 2010)

If you now some where that has ice melt or rock salt please share I just payed $12.15 per bag for ice melt 3 days ago for a semi load.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Your getting to the point where urea would be cheaper.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

davis wholesale supply out of indianapolis has halite for 4.30 per bag, im sure they could send a semi or two down your way


----------



## lawnprofrench (Nov 15, 2010)

indplstim;1750381 said:


> davis wholesale supply out of indianapolis has halite for 4.30 per bag, im sure they could send a semi or two down your way


Just tried to call, closed till Monday. Sent email came back undeliverable. Hope they return my call and have it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Last pallet I paid 4.19 per bag


----------



## lawnprofrench (Nov 15, 2010)

Our pre order (September ) we paid $3.97 salt $7.23 ice melt. We have not found any product any where in stock that we could get TODAY.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

The only place around me that has any rock salt/ice melt is selling it at $12 a bag with no pallet discount. They are probably out by now. My local supplier won't have any available for 2.5 weeks. I got lucky and found a few pallets available within an hour of me for a decent price. Hopefully that lasts until my local dealer can get some in. Home Depot, Lowe's, Sears are out and can't give me a time for shipment delivery. Kmart doesn't even have salt.

Im assuming that bulk salt isn't available because buying more than a couple pallets is ridiculous in general.

Michael


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

lawnprofrench;1750414 said:


> Just tried to call, closed till Monday. Sent email came back undeliverable. Hope they return my call and have it.


 i would try back early monday around 8-9 when they are open, if you have a big flatbed or something might be worth a trip to avoid getting gouged like that. I cant bring myself to spend more than 5.50 a bag even in the worst of times.


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

We have an shipment of salt due to arrive next Thursday/Friday. Due to the high demand nationwide and in order to prevent the state from seizing it upon arrival we are pre-selling the salt. From what we can see on the market this is the only salt due to arrive in the U.S. in time to be useful.
Funds must be transferred and cleared for tonnage requested no later than Tuesday Feb. 12th We were forced to pay for special loading terms and reconfigure the loading ports schedule to accommodate our vessel, we paid a premium for the vessel due to short notice and a premium for the salt.

Therefore the price of salt is $140.00/ton FOB & pre-payment. Our pile is located at the Port of Wilmington in Delaware in zip code 19801…….about 30 miles south of Philadelphia, PA. http://portofwilmington.com/ We only have 35,000/tons, we are getting requests from Canada and all over the U.S. 
We expect our tonnage to be depleted quickly, supply is limited and on a first come first serve basis.

We apologize for the high cost however in order to get the salt here within required time we had to secure positions so our vessel will arrive 2 weeks before all other salt shipments are due to arrive.

We have calcium and magnesium chloride pellets in super sacks $850.00/each sack contains approximately 2200lbs.
Our solution to the high price bags....We have 1/ton super sacks of bulk salt with YPS (ANTI-CAKING AGENT) for $250.00/each. Since we are bagging undried salt the YPS is to try an prevent caking of the salt, should be ok if used within a 2week period.
FOB Marcus Hook, PA 19061

Thank you for your understanding
Joe Kelly
610-497-9390
calls only please


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

$11 and $12 a bag is rediculous! Paid $5.93 a bag for a pallet 2wks ago and that hurt with the pricing compared to earlier in the year. Picking one up Monday, not sure of price yet.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Shade Tree NJ;1750779 said:


> $11 and $12 a bag is rediculous! Paid $5.93 a bag for a pallet 2wks ago and that hurt with the pricing compared to earlier in the year. Picking one up Monday, not sure of price yet.


I will guarantee it will be at least $8 a bag. They didn't tell you? Are you assuming they have salt or do you have a pallet on order?

Michael


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Truck load came in today, couldn't get over to pick it up so holding it for me until Monday morning. NJ has price gouging laws, can charge me $8 a bag if he would like but will cost him more in long run. Highly doubt would jack price up that high, I'm expecting $6-6.50 a bag.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Shade Tree NJ;1750790 said:


> Truck load came in today, couldn't get over to pick it up so holding it for me until Monday morning. NJ has price gouging laws, can charge me $8 a bag if he would like but will cost him more in long run. Highly doubt would jack price up that high, I'm expecting $6-6.50 a bag.


There are no price gouging laws on salt.....it's not gasoline and we aren't in a state of emergency. They can charge whatever they like.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

RCN... Price gouging goes way beyond just gasoline, and actually covers all products sold in NJ. "Can not raise the price of goods more than 10% of normal price durning a state of emergency or within 30days of its termination." We had a state of emergency just the other day with the ice storm. Now if supplier has to charge a few extra bucks to cover his increased prices due to supply and demand I understand that. However if someone is going to charge a ridiculous ammount for a bag bc there is a shortage, that's where and why nj has that law to protect you and I the consumer. In my opponion it's actually one of the only nj consumer laws that actually does what it is supposed to and protects consumer.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Last pallet I got, same product for $4.00/bag.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Shade Tree NJ;1751512 said:


> RCN... Price gouging goes way beyond just gasoline, and actually covers all products sold in NJ. "Can not raise the price of goods more than 10% of normal price durning a state of emergency or within 30days of its termination." We had a state of emergency just the other day with the ice storm. Now if supplier has to charge a few extra bucks to cover his increased prices due to supply and demand I understand that. However if someone is going to charge a ridiculous ammount for a bag bc there is a shortage, that's where and why nj has that law to protect you and I the consumer. In my opponion it's actually one of the only nj consumer laws that actually does what it is supposed to and protects consumer.


Should have had that during the Alberta floods last year, where Home Depot was charging $20 a case for bottled water...


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, so if I'm mistaken report all the salt purveyors in our state to Consumer Affairs and let us all know how it turns out. I'll bet you a pallet of salt you get absolutely no where.

And the shortage was not triggered by the ice storm of last week. The insane prices were already here before that. Soooooo as the law reads, the prices would have had to go up after the "state of emergency or disaster" was declared as a direct result of it. No one likes to pay higher prices than they are used to paying, but it's really silly to make false accusations on a public forum.....also a violation by the way, unless you know what you are talking about.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Picked up a suppliers last two pallets for $300 a pallet this morning. Looking at the extended forecasts I have enough for the next two weeks, apprx. 5 storms.

I had to drive out of state to get them.

Michael


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am a bigger fan of the NJ law that says you can't advertise professional services unless you have the required state license for performing those services.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

rcn971;1752019 said:


> Ok, so if I'm mistaken report all the salt purveyors in our state to Consumer Affairs and let us all know how it turns out. I'll bet you a pallet of salt you get absolutely no where.
> 
> And the shortage was not triggered by the ice storm of last week. The insane prices were already here before that. Soooooo as the law reads, the prices would have had to go up after the "state of emergency or disaster" was declared as a direct result of it. No one likes to pay higher prices than they are used to paying, but it's really silly to make false accusations on a public forum.....also a violation by the way, unless you know what you are talking about.


I haven't been price gouged, therefore I have no reason to report anything to dept of consumer affairs. Not looking to argue, you read it your way I read it my way.


----------



## coolgeo (Dec 10, 2009)

your lucky cant get any where we are


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

sorry we have product but done doing business here


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

coolgeo;1752240 said:


> your lucky cant get any where we are


FLS Landscape Supply in Mcmurray has some. Just picked up a pallet. 50-50# @ $6.50 a bag.


----------

